# mavs move into 3rd place in the WEST



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

yep steady on the rise. Can't stop wont' stop


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/standings


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

woohoo. you know if everyone posted when their favorite team moved a single spot in the rankings this board and made replys instead of simply editing the link into your intital post this forum would be horribly overpopulated with completely unneccesary threads.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Mavs won't win the title this year, in case you're wondering.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>b-diddy</b>!
> woohoo. you know if everyone posted when their favorite team moved a single spot in the rankings this board and made replys instead of simply editing the link into your intital post this forum would be horribly overpopulated with completely unneccesary threads.


why is it everytime I post a thread peeps have to be on some dumb stuff? Getting homecourt in the west is a very big thing considering all of the good teams in the west and the mavs early struggles on the road. I mean around this time last week the mavs were like in 6th or 7th place. If you dont' understand then maybe you just don't know bball the way you think you do. *shrugs*


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Mavs are looking good, and they can be much better. However I still think the Lake Show or the Wolves will win it...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

mavs look very good, but we dont need a thread for when a team changes its ranking.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> yep steady on the rise. Can't stop wont' stop




That's nice. It's about time.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

At the begining of the season I predicted the Mavs to have the best record in the NBA by the end of the season. Looks like they are heading the right direction after a slow start.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> At the begining of the season I predicted the Mavs to have the best record in the NBA by the end of the season. Looks like they are heading the right direction after a slow start.


It just takes some time to adjust to the new faces... the Twolves didn't look so hot early in the season, but they finally started clicking with one an other. Now look where they are at.


----------



## Nashdaddy25 (Jan 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> It just takes some time to adjust to the new faces... the Twolves didn't look so hot early in the season, but they finally started clicking with one an other. Now look where they are at.


but minny is in first place, and play better d than dallas, have just as lethal scorers in spree, cassell and KG that dallas has. Dallas may be hot now, but so is Memphis. Detriot just won 13 in a row, and they wont even win the east. Spurs won 13 in a row not to long ago, and wont win it. getting hot isnt what wins, cuz you go cold. being consistant through out the season and winning games that your shoudnt(like the wolves do every night they are down in the 4th and still win).


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> mavs look very good, but we dont need a thread for when a team changes its ranking.



it's not like everytime the mavs moved up I made a thread. Just last week they were 7th and now they are in 3rd . There would have been mavs are now in 6th mavs are now in 6th mavs are now in 5th mavs are now in 4th threads but this one is special. Mavs are back in the hunt for homecourt. 3.5 away from the first seed after A HORRID START


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

good job mavs


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

We have to understand the thread starter's maturity and age. I meant, kids at 16,17 are going to be excited for the little things, give it a break. For one poster who has the Hornet Avatar on, I want you to know I hate your team. Yeah, I am 25 but sometimes I rebel without a cause, just so u know!


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

lol I"m 25. same age as you. It's hilarious how making threads about a team making a huge leap (from 7th to 3rd) in the standings in a WEEK is "small" there's alot of anal retentive peeps on this site


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

It's nice for the Mavs, but it's really not a big deal. Now if this happened two weeks before the playoffs that would be one thing, but it's two weeks before the all-star break. 

I mean, good for them, but right now it really doesn't mean anything.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

of course not man! it's the mavs. Any other team goes on a hot streak and it's cool to post about it. BUT NOT THE MAVS


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Are you kidding? The Mavs get more attention than most teams. They are media DARLINGS and one of the most popular teams in the country. Memphis is also on an 8 game streak, nobody is talking about them. Nobody talked about San Antonio and Detroit's streaks until they went over 10.

Everyone knows the Mavs are good, and if they're getting a lack of respect it's because, even with the current hot streak, they were expected to win a lot more games than they have and have been horrible on the road.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> Are you kidding? The Mavs get more attention than most teams. They are media DARLINGS and one of the most popular teams in the country. Memphis is also on an 8 game streak, nobody is talking about them. Nobody talked about San Antonio and Detroit's streaks until they went over 10.
> 
> Everyone knows the Mavs are good, and if they're getting a lack of respect it's because, even with the current hot streak, they were expected to win a lot more games than they have and have been horrible on the road.


the mavs were hurt early in the year. Have peeps missing alot of time. They are now 9 and 13 on the road. Not good but not TERRIBLE either. Memphis shouldnt' be talked about. They didn't go to the WCF finals last year. T hey don't have all nba players and allstars on their roster. San Antonio beat NOBODIES during their streak they beat the hawks twice detroit was beating scrubs. T hat's why both teams are losing now that their schedule is TOUGHER. man this is getting old. It's the same stuff over and over and over again. Peeps just gonna hate on the mavs no matter how many games they've won. They have the 3rd best record in the entire league but that's not good enough even though they've played the 5th hardest schedule this year


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> 
> 
> detroit was beating scrubs. T hat's why both teams are losing now that their schedule is TOUGHER.


Then I guess that makes Dallas scrubs because Detroit WRECKED them during that streak.



> man this is getting old. It's the same stuff over and over and over again. Peeps just gonna hate on the mavs no matter how many games they've won. They have the 3rd best record in the entire league but that's not good enough even though they've played the 5th hardest schedule this year


You are NUTS. Nobody hates on the Mavs. They are DARLINGS, they get tons of national TV and respect. Go look at NBA.com right now, they are all over it. Seriously where are you getting this from. Jesus, every post you make you whine about how nobody loves the Mavs. This is the same Mavs team that was voted funnest to watch last year. You're a slappy for one of the best and most well respected teams in the league yet somehow you insist on these illusions that you are the objects of some orchestrated attack. What a joke. Get over yourself. 

Oh and Indiana, Detroit, Sacramento, and Minnesota still have better records, don't know where you are getting this "3rd best record in the league" stuff.


----------

